# Might want to spend a few extra bucks



## racerglen

Times have changed and so have manufacturing standards.
I have, and use, exactly that awl..but my dad bought it in the early 1970's 
It's tip is still sharp despite three sons, the handle retains most of it's orriginal finish and there are no cracks, warps or bends.
Sigh..Wonder where yours was made.


----------



## Blackpearl

Yeah but every year the stock holders get their dividends.


----------



## Woodwrecker

A 2$ ice pic would beat that thing.
Thanks for the review.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

NO, stockholders don't get much in dividends. Upper management takes most of everything out of most companies. Too bad the standards have fallen so low that there is junk on the shelves;-(


----------



## slimt

You must have got a lemon I've bought the same one from Lowes in the last year and have used it a good deal with no problems . My wife and I went to an antique store today every tool I saw there was made in the USA most were still in good shape you could see and feel the quality .


----------



## Tedstor

Maybe, but the lemon I got, was the best of the two other lemons on the shelf. Maybe inspector #12 was on vacation the week that batch was made. Glad your awl is treating you well. Mine is too, but only after some time with a grinder and a file.


----------

